# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  الشرائح الالكترونية

## زهره التوليب

فكرة عامة عن الشرائح الالكترونية القابلة للبرمجة في المرفق

----------


## عاشق القمر

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
 :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


welcom :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شووشو

شكراااااااااااااا

----------


## نافذة صحار

تشكر على الجهود الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## maherd

thanks a lot this was good

----------


## زهره التوليب

العفو

----------


## م.احمد الخالدي

شكرا لك

----------


## العالي عالي

يسلمو زهرة على الموضوع

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:04f8b3e14f:

----------


## MOHDEL

مشكور :36 3 13[1]:

----------

